# Giant Hog in OK



## puredrenalin (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone heard bout a big ole oinker in OK that was shot by a Policeman?? Friend sent me the email, just wonderin if there is any truth to it.....Ive got pix, I will post them, prolly another hoax but if it is true, its VERY impressive!!


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow!

 Nasty looking cutters on that big boy!


----------



## jasonC (Oct 9, 2008)

looks like a full body mount to me!! Wold look good in my room!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 9, 2008)

If i am not mistaken, that hog was killed over where Classe is from...Sweden!


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 9, 2008)

wonder what it weighed. looks like it could've been an ugly deal if it got after you!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 9, 2008)

No doubt it's a huge pig, but he's posing so it looks a lot bigger than it really is.

Same with the kid and "Hogzilla"


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 9, 2008)

Man that a big ole pig! (in my best shaw grigsby voice)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 9, 2008)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> If i am not mistaken, that hog was killed over where Classe is from...Sweden!



The truck door says Chasse on it.  If that helps.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 9, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> No doubt it's a huge pig, but he's posing so it looks a lot bigger than it really is.
> 
> Same with the kid and "Hogzilla"



yup..if u look at the pic with the 4 men u can look at their knees and tell they are a good ways away from the hog...still big though


----------



## Trizey (Oct 9, 2008)

Dem boys ain't from round here...

Try another country.


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL, thats what I thought, read the truck door and Im wondering "definately not from USA", but had to ask....big hog for sure...cutters are NASTY!!! Supposedly weighed 1500#s.....HUGE...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Oct 9, 2008)

What's holdin the mouth open?
Hair don't look the same from one side to the other!!!!!


----------



## ForestNinja (Oct 9, 2008)

I wonder if the hogs name is Fred


----------



## 1Rem700 (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of truck is that? I can't make it out.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 9, 2008)

balvarik said:


> Try Turkey!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just Google the name on the truck "nature tours" with "boar"!
> 
> ...



 I thought you were callin somebody a turkey....

Nice google work


----------



## buddylee (Oct 9, 2008)

looks like it was photo shopped


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks like the one I've been seeing out in the swamps!


----------



## caught (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to feed the fool out of a European to get him to hold that kind of weight. It dont happen in the wild without plenty of extra grocerys growing or being dumped.


----------



## Grover Willis (Oct 9, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> That looks like the one I've been seeing out in the swamps!


 
If you have seen one like this in the swamps, would you please hook a brother up with a hunt!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 9, 2008)

that would make me mess in my pants. i used to hold the georgia state record hog weighing 892lbs with an 11 inch and a 9.3 inch tusks. mine was killed in bibb county and weighed on certified truck scales. he was killed close to an industrial park so he was probably getting groceries from somewhere out the dumpsters.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 9, 2008)

Other than the smerker, I beleive he shot the other three's grandma....


----------



## letsemwalk (Oct 9, 2008)

looks like a bear from far off.
that thing is huge!


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW...awesome search engine work.....I just didnt have time to look it up!! Thats a grown one for sure!!


----------

